# Drum and Bass anyone?



## .:SeLeCtA:. (Aug 1, 2008)

Who here listens to drum and bass?

Better yet anyone else here a DJ?


----------



## brendon420 (Aug 1, 2008)

im an acoustic DJ


----------



## .:SeLeCtA:. (Aug 1, 2008)

Umm...never heard of that one ..want to elaborate?


----------



## brendon420 (Aug 1, 2008)

drums sonny


----------



## .:SeLeCtA:. (Aug 1, 2008)

Ahh, gotcha..

I'm an ex guitarist..turned DJ

How long have you been playing drums?


----------



## brendon420 (Aug 1, 2008)

around 5 years or so, i have never thought about trying DJ stuff with the exception of garage band on my mac which is just a bunch of loops, diff instruments or sound clips. fun stuff, i made a techno song once but it was a joke i thought about it have zoolander quotes in it lol


----------



## brendon420 (Aug 1, 2008)

my grammer goes down the drain after i smoke lol


----------



## .:SeLeCtA:. (Aug 1, 2008)

Haha I hear ya...

Never used garage band, know what it is, but never used it.

I use Fruity Loops


----------



## brendon420 (Aug 2, 2008)

same concept yeah? i want to get protools some day. just looking through a dj magazine i saw sooo many different programs, it was a trip


----------



## .:SeLeCtA:. (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah same concept.

Yeah theres so much out there.

Can't say one is better then the other, it's just what works for you and what you're comfortable with.


----------



## brendon420 (Aug 2, 2008)

do you a journal?


----------



## .:SeLeCtA:. (Aug 2, 2008)

A grow journal you mean?

Nah..

I don't have a digital camera.

Well I have a few pictures of them, but I need to resize the images to upload them.


----------



## brendon420 (Aug 2, 2008)

cool, what strains are you growing?


----------



## .:SeLeCtA:. (Aug 2, 2008)

3 Bag seed, all female.

1 Master kush from Nirvana.


----------



## brendon420 (Aug 2, 2008)

cool, i just got some hawiian paia from sative seed bannk so im germinating them right now. they're awful small though.


----------



## .:SeLeCtA:. (Aug 2, 2008)

Are you going to do a journal on them?


----------



## brendon420 (Aug 2, 2008)

we will see, i am addicted to this site so it would be a good idea to not do a journal on them just so i can not be on the computer so much. lol ill post pictures and such


----------



## .:SeLeCtA:. (Aug 2, 2008)

Haha for sure.

I got addicted to this site from my bro KushKing949...

Me and him are doing a collaborative grow on our plants.


----------



## brendon420 (Aug 2, 2008)

cool man hes a cool cat ive chatted with him before.. im not sure if ive seen a journal by him yet is there one? would it be both your plants as well?


----------



## .:SeLeCtA:. (Aug 2, 2008)

They are both ours... 

We both tend them..


----------



## brendon420 (Aug 2, 2008)

cool stuff, mind telling all the details so i dont bother you with 3 word questions lol


----------



## tommyfergie1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Man you cant beat DJ EZ


----------



## .:SeLeCtA:. (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah umm

The three bagseed are all right around 27-28-29 inches. Two of the bagseed will be 2 months on the 15 of aug and the 16 of aug.

The other bagseed was planted march 31 , started out as a stunted plant and we turned it around and it seems to be right up there next top the other two bagseed.

The Master kush is 16 inches..and was planted 6/27

All was measured this morning.


----------



## .:SeLeCtA:. (Aug 2, 2008)

Also let me add that 1 bagseed is a dominate indica and the other two are dominate sativa

And the master kush from nirvana isn't a true master kush, so we call it amster kush...

It looks almost dominate sativa..but we will see when the fan leaves are grown in more.


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 2, 2008)

.:SeLeCtA:. said:


> Who here listens to drum and bass?
> 
> Better yet anyone else here a DJ?


Roni Size, Goldie (inner city Life), LTJ Bukem- all great! Love it!


----------



## .:SeLeCtA:. (Aug 2, 2008)

For sure..DnB JuNKiE till I die.


----------

